# Anchor Sight



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I did a review on the Anchor sight. I love this thing. It is exactly what I have been looking for and works great.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## manes1911 (Mar 28, 2010)

*good vid.*

Do you know how many times I read the product description on this and couldn’t figure out how it was supposed to work! That cleared a lot up for me. Think I might actually give it a try now. Thanks for that.


----------



## Llamaman (Apr 9, 2007)

I've been using one for years and am a big fan. Better visibility and also a great check on your form.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

So did you decide that they aren't "exactly what you've been looking for" since you have two for sale? Just curious if you went back to a peep or switched to a different peep eliminator.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I switched to the peep eliminator. I found I could cheat the anchor sight but I can't the peep eliminator. Not the anchor sights fault just inconsistent form and head placement by me.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

ike_osu said:


> I switched to the peep eliminator. I found I could cheat the anchor sight but I can't the peep eliminator. Not the anchor sights fault just inconsistent form and head placement by me.


How could you cheat it and still keep the dot centered inside the circle? When I set mine up I alwasy set the sensitivity so that there is just the slightest sliver of green oustide the dot. If I move my head just a wee bit the dot jumps out of the circle.

I'm glad you found something that works for you I just don't understand how you can cheat the AS? I've been using one for about 4 years now and can't cheat it. If I'm drawing in an awkward position, twisted around in a tree or something the dot simply won't line up if I'm not at my pre-determined anchor point.

Honestly seeking information here, not trying to prove you wrong. I'm simply confused as to how you cheated the AS. :darkbeer:


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I was coming to a different anchor spot and dropping or raisng my head until I had the dots lined up. It wasn't making much diference but enough that I could tell I was losing some accuracy.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

ike_osu said:


> I was coming to a different anchor spot and dropping or raisng my head until I had the dots lined up. It wasn't making much diference but enough that I could tell I was losing some accuracy.


Using that line of thinking if I use a string peep and aim looking over it, rather than through it, it is the peep's fault that my shot goes high? I don't think anything will make you shoot better if you intentionally anchor differently all the time.

Again, I'm not trying to be argumentative with you Ike, I just don't understand how you can cheat it? If the dot is in the circle (AS) and your pin is on the spot when the arrow breaks, the arrow should hit behind your pin. Hopefully you were aiming at the X. :wink:


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I had the same problem with a peep. I used a big peep so I would get better low light visibility. I would line my peep up with the bottom of the sight housing on one shot and on the top of the sight housing on the next. I was inconsistent it wasn't by much but it was a little and again not the peeps fault purely mine. I was doing something simialr with the AS. I would shoot great one round and poor the next. The AS was not at fault. I went with the peep eliminator because it was a little more basic and fit my poor shooting form a little better. I'm sorry if I can't explain this better I just don't know how to put into words exactly what I was doing.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

ike_osu said:


> I had the same problem with a peep. I used a big peep so I would get better low light visibility. I would line my peep up with the bottom of the sight housing on one shot and on the top of the sight housing on the next. I was inconsistent it wasn't by much but it was a little and again not the peeps fault purely mine. I was doing something simialr with the AS. I would shoot great one round and poor the next. The AS was not at fault. I went with the peep eliminator because it was a little more basic and fit my poor shooting form a little better. I'm sorry if I can't explain this better I just don't know how to put into words exactly what I was doing.


That's cool dude, I was just curious more than anything.


----------



## kegggonefishing (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello. I read all of your discussion with Ike on the Anchor Sight. I am considering one for my bow because I don't care for a peep sight. I have been bow hunting and target shooting for more than 20 years and have just put my first peep sight on in January. I never had one before because of sight picture and visibility problems described to me by friends. I never had any problems hunting but wanted to tighten my groups for shooting spots. The peep sight and a new sight really helped on my old bow. However I recently bought a new bow which is much shorter than my old one. The peep now being a lot further from my eye, I just don't focus or get as good a sight picture as I did with the peep close to my eye. Can you give me any practical info or advice on the Anchor Sight. If it is as good as they say I want one, but am unsure on spending $100 to find out I don't get the results I'm looking for. Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Llamaman (Apr 9, 2007)

*Adjusting an Anchor Sight*

I've been using one for years and love them. If you are coming to full draw and find yourself having to make adjustments in your form to get the Anchor Sight lined up, it isn't set properly. I've found that, once you get it close, it's easy to find yourself making adjustments to your form rather than do the final tweaking on the Anchor Sight to get it just right. Close your eyes, draw the bow, get comfortable so that everything feels right... then open your eyes. Adjust the anchor site so that the dot is in the cirlce. Don't adjust your form to the Anchor Sight. Once set.. there's no cheating. If it isn't lined up then your form is off or something has changed with your equipment.Set in this way, you will naturally come to your comfortable draw stance and then it becomes second nature to glance at the Anchor sight.
It really helps tighten your groups and from a tree stand, when you find yourself needing to turn or bend at an awkward angle, your draw may feel OK but glancing at the Anchor Sight will show you that you are off and you can then make any corrections needed before releasing the arrow. More clean kills is a good thing.


----------

